# Stale Lipstick?



## Scorpdva (Nov 21, 2006)

I found a few of the lipsticks that I've had for a while have a funny smell and taste to them. This happened with other brands over the years and I attrributed this to the l/s being old. Wondering what others do about lipsticks that seem to lose their freshness, especially when you have a large collection of l/s that won't be finished quickly? Hope I made sense.


----------



## lara (Nov 21, 2006)

Lipsticks have a limited shelf life, so they can certainly go bad after a while. Once the preservatives and anti-fungal agents begin to break down, the lipstick will develop a stale or mildewy scent, aquire an organic/metallic taste and begin to discolour or develop a 'skin'.

Best thing is to bin it. Once it begins to break down, scraping away the gross parts to reveal 'fresh' lipstick is only going to delay the inevitable and possibly give you a very nasty stomach ache when you ingest that funk off your lips.


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Scorpdva* 

 
_I found a few of the lipsticks that I've had for a while have a funny smell and taste to them. This happened with other brands over the years and I attrributed this to the l/s being old. Wondering what others do about lipsticks that seem to lose their freshness, especially when you have a large collection of l/s that won't be finished quickly? Hope I made sense._

 
Toss them...


----------



## Scorpdva (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks I figured as much. I will have to replace them.


----------



## asnbrb (Nov 21, 2006)

B2M them.  At least you can get another free lippie out of them.


----------



## FemmeNoir (Nov 21, 2006)

The good part is that you can Back to Mac them for new ones!


----------



## docmaria (Nov 21, 2006)

Tell me I wasn't the only one who wondered if Stale was an upcoming shade. <misses old urban decay>


----------



## maxcat (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *docmaria* 

 
_Tell me I wasn't the only one who wondered if Stale was an upcoming shade. <misses old urban decay>_

 
Nope! I thought exactly the same thing!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just an added note.... MAC lipsticks/glasses/lusters/gellees have vanilla oil to scent them. When they lose that nice smell, time to recycle them...


----------

